# [gelöst] emerge pythonmagick-0.9.8 gescheitert

## uhai

Kennt das jemand:

```
 grep -B 25 error /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pythonmagick-0.9.8/temp/build.log

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pythonmagick-0.9.8/work/PythonMagick-0.9.8-3.2/pythonmagick_src'

Making all in helpers_src

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pythonmagick-0.9.8/work/PythonMagick-0.9.8-3.2/helpers_src'

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CXX   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../config    -fopenmp -DMAGICKCORE_HDRI_ENABLE=1 -DMAGICKCORE_QUANTUM_DEPTH=64 -fopenmp -DMAGICKCORE_HDRI_ENABLE=1 -DMAGICKCORE_QUANTUM_DEPTH=64 -fopenmp -DMAGICKCORE_HDRI_ENABLE=1 -DMAGICKCORE_QUANTUM_DEPTH=64 -I/usr/include/ImageMagick-6  -march=native -O2 -pipe -ggdb -DBOOST_PYTHON_DYNAMIC_LIB -c -o libhelper_la-Blob.lo `test -f 'Blob.cpp' || echo './'`Blob.cpp

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../config -fopenmp -DMAGICKCORE_HDRI_ENABLE=1 -DMAGICKCORE_QUANTUM_DEPTH=64 -fopenmp -DMAGICKCORE_HDRI_ENABLE=1 -DMAGICKCORE_QUANTUM_DEPTH=64 -fopenmp -DMAGICKCORE_HDRI_ENABLE=1 -DMAGICKCORE_QUANTUM_DEPTH=64 -I/usr/include/ImageMagick-6 -march=native -O2 -pipe -ggdb -DBOOST_PYTHON_DYNAMIC_LIB -c Blob.cpp  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libhelper_la-Blob.o

In file included from /usr/include/ImageMagick-6/magick/MagickCore.h:71:0,

                 from /usr/include/ImageMagick-6/Magick++/Include.h:41,

                 from /usr/include/ImageMagick-6/Magick++/Blob.h:11,

                 from Blob.h:4,

                 from Blob.cpp:1:

/usr/include/ImageMagick-6/magick/magick-type.h:125:0: warning: "MAGICKCORE_HDRI_SUPPORT" redefined [enabled by default]

In file included from /usr/include/ImageMagick-6/Magick++/Include.h:13:0,

                 from /usr/include/ImageMagick-6/Magick++/Blob.h:11,

                 from Blob.h:4,

                 from Blob.cpp:1:

/usr/include/ImageMagick-6/magick/magick-config.h:63:0: note: this is the location of the previous definition

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CXX   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -fopenmp -DMAGICKCORE_HDRI_ENABLE=1 -DMAGICKCORE_QUANTUM_DEPTH=64 -fopenmp -DMAGICKCORE_HDRI_ENABLE=1 -DMAGICKCORE_QUANTUM_DEPTH=64 -fopenmp -DMAGICKCORE_HDRI_ENABLE=1 -DMAGICKCORE_QUANTUM_DEPTH=64 -I/usr/include/ImageMagick-6  -march=native -O2 -pipe -ggdb -DBOOST_PYTHON_DYNAMIC_LIB  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libhelper.la  libhelper_la-Blob.lo  

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libhelper.a .libs/libhelper_la-Blob.o 

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libhelper.a

libtool: link: ( cd ".libs" && rm -f "libhelper.la" && ln -s "../libhelper.la" "libhelper.la" )

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pythonmagick-0.9.8/work/PythonMagick-0.9.8-3.2/helpers_src'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pythonmagick-0.9.8/work/PythonMagick-0.9.8-3.2'

/bin/sh ./libtool  --tag=CXX   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -march=native -O2 -pipe -ggdb -DBOOST_PYTHON_DYNAMIC_LIB -avoid-version -module -L/usr/lib64 -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o _PythonMagick.la -rpath /usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/PythonMagick  pythonmagick_src/libpymagick.la helpers_src/libhelper.la -L/usr/lib64 -lboost_python-3.2 -lMagick++-6.Q64HDRI -lMagickWand-6.Q64HDRI -lMagickCore-6.Q64HDRI   -lpython3.2 

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -fPIC -DPIC -shared -nostdlib /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../lib64/crti.o /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/crtbeginS.o  -Wl,--whole-archive pythonmagick_src/.libs/libpymagick.a helpers_src/.libs/libhelper.a -Wl,--no-whole-archive  -L/usr/lib64 -Wl,--as-needed -lboost_python-3.2 /usr/lib64/libMagick++-6.Q64HDRI.so /usr/lib64/libMagickWand-6.Q64HDRI.so /usr/lib64/libMagickCore-6.Q64HDRI.so -lpython3.2 -L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3 -L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../lib64 -L/lib/../lib64 -L/usr/lib/../lib64 -L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib -L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../.. -lstdc++ -lm -lc -lgcc_s /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/crtendS.o /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../lib64/crtn.o  -march=native -O2 -Wl,-O1   -fopenmp -pthread -Wl,-soname -Wl,_PythonMagick.so -o .libs/_PythonMagick.so

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lboost_python-3.2

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

```

python-updater habe ich schon probiert.... Was bedeutet: 

```
cannot find -lboost_python-3.2
```

?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Tue Dec 10, 2013 6:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Scheint als hättest du Probleme mit deinen python-targets. Kannst du mal ein 

```
emerge -pvt boost-build boost pythonmagick
```

posten?

Ein

```
emerge --info
```

wäre auch nicht schlecht.

----------

## uhai

```
 emerge -pvt boost-build boost pythonmagick

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ~] dev-python/pythonmagick-0.9.8  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ]  dev-libs/boost-1.52.0-r6:0/1.52  USE="doc icu nls python threads tools -debug -mpi -static-libs" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python2_6 -python3_2" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ]   dev-util/boost-build-1.52.0-r1  USE="examples python {-test}" 0 kB

Total: 3 packages (3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

und 

```
 emerge --info

Portage 2.2.7 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.16.0, 3.10.17-gentooy x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.10.17-gentooy-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_945_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    16435932 total,    136632 free

KiB Swap:   17414456 total,  17414456 free

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 08 Dec 2013 17:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

ccache version 3.1.9 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.2.5-r3, 3.3.2-r2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.11.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.14

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3, 4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.12 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.16.0

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -ggdb"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/fax /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb /var/spool/fax/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -ggdb"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi akonadi alsa amd64 avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dga divx dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode exif fam fame ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gps gtk gudev iconv introspection ipv6 java java6 javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad midi mjpeg mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pda pdf phonon png policykit ppds python qt3support qt4 quicktime raw readline scanner sdl semantic-desktop session smp spell sql sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subtitles svg syslog systemd tcpd threads tiff timidity truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis wavpack win32codecs wmf wxwidgets x264 xcb xine xml xpm xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev wacom" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

uhai

----------

## franzf

Das ist natürlich jetzt doof...

Folgende alternative Lösungsmöglichkeiten:

1) python3_2 wieder in die PYTHON_TARGETS aufnehmen (+ emerge -uDNavt @world, dass die neuen USE-Flags auch aktiv werden)

2) mit eselect ein python ungleich python3.2 setzen, danach emerge -C python:3.2

-> emerge pythonmagick sollte danach durchlaufen. (Ich hab es mit 2) getestet)

Hintergrund: python3_2 wurde als Target im Default profile deaktiviert. python:3.2 bleibt aber (natürlich) weiterhin installiert. pythonmagick baut scheinbar selbstständig für jedes python, das gefunden wird, die bindings. Leider ist eben nur python:3.2 selber installiert, aber keine anderen (notwendigen: z.B. boost-python) Module. Daher steigt am Ende der Linker aus...

Ist IMHO definitiv einen Bugreport wert (bugs.gentoo.org). Wenn du das nicht schaffst mach ich das gerne.

----------

## uhai

Sorry - Bahnhof??

Das heißt, ich habe da gar nichts verkonfiguriert?

Kann ich nicht die anderen Pythons nachinstallieren? Was passiert mit meinem System, wen ich Python3.2 als target setze?

uhai

----------

## franzf

Sry, hätte ins ebuild schauen sollen...

Es ist so, dass pythonmagick das aktive python nimmt. Durch das dolle Update, bei dem PYTHON_TARGETS im portage Profil verändert wurde, so dass python3_2 rausflog und durch python3_3 ersetzt wurde, hast du durch ein emerge -uDNavt world alle Pakete mit den neuen PYTHON_TARGETS gebaut. eselect python steht aber wahrscheinlich immer noch auf 3.2, weshalb pythonmagick auch dagegen baut - und so gegen ein boost OHNE python3_2 support rennt... Die einfache Lösung ist also, einfach eselect python set python3.3 - danach sollte pythonmagick kompilieren. Das Entfernen von python:3.2 ist nicht unbedingt notwendig.

Ich schreib mal nen Bugreport  :Wink: 

// edit:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=493774

----------

## uhai

Stimmt, jetzt läuft's. Danke Dir für deine Hilfe und den Bug  :Smile: 

uhai

----------

